# Think you've got GAS? Think again...



## GuyF (Sep 11, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wOSZNUWLVM


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 4, 2016)

GuyF said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wOSZNUWLVM



Can you imagine inheriting all that? Wow!


----------



## GuyF (Oct 6, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Can you imagine inheriting all that? Wow!



Can you imagine the size of camera bag to carry it all? (You don't want to leave anything out, just in case.)


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 13, 2016)

GuyF said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Can you imagine inheriting all that? Wow!
> ...



I hear used school buses go real cheap.


----------



## Refurb7 (Oct 13, 2016)

That is extreme. But then some people collect all sorts of things. Might as well be old cameras.


----------

